# Abandoned mansion copenhagen



## Lusker (Sep 30, 2009)

Nature slowly taking over and decay comes around



















































Lusker


----------



## nutnut (Sep 30, 2009)

Very nice - as usual........

I have been off the site for a while and what a way to come back - A Lusker thread 

Nice work!


----------



## matty1912 (Sep 30, 2009)

wow, nice find !


----------



## Darkness (Sep 30, 2009)

That;s brilliant! great pics!


----------



## Lusker (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks matty1912 N Darkness
And welcome back Nutnut

Been away for a while as well working on other projects


----------



## james.s (Oct 1, 2009)

As always, nice work


----------



## lizzibear (Oct 1, 2009)

Beautiful! I especially like the parquet floors.


----------



## jezamon (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, great photos. love them!


----------



## Misstee (Oct 5, 2009)

Great photos Lusker. Loving number 6 especially. Very atmospheric.


----------



## sqwasher (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice, looks like a decent explore! judging by your last pic there must still be electric on?


----------



## PinkMini (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that place looks aaaaawesome. Ditto leccy


----------



## Lusker (Oct 6, 2009)

sqwasher said:


> Very nice, looks like a decent explore! judging by your last pic there must still be electric on?



Yeah the heat and light is still on even though its been abandoned for more than 3 years.

Glad im not paying that bill


----------

